# Charlie Harper



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I am guessing this is not the same Charley Harper of Two and a Half Men.?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

balhanapi said:


> Just wanted to share my excellent transaction with Mr Harper. :thumbsup:


Same here. Charlie is very good about replying to emails, and I appreciated his short "Michael Bush Type" answers. He accepts PayPal which was nice because I added to my order twice since January and it helped to keep track of the various transfers. 

My shipment missed its delivery time (noon the next day) but arrived on the 5am truck the following day. It's nice when "late" is only 18 hours.


----------



## bennybee (Jul 10, 2008)

I've dealt with Charlie for a few years now and he is Great. If he is overbooked he will tell you that he cannot fill your order. Boy, what a change


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

queens are out and laying like crazy!! m very pleased  thank you Mr Harper.

The queens are a little dark somewhat greyish than brown, now lets see what color are the bees that will hatch out..


----------

